# Best way to take a picture of a drawing?



## dry3210 (Jun 13, 2008)

Just regular charcoal pencil type drawing on a 11" x 13" paper

I always find it very difficult trying to take a picture that looks the same as the actually drawing does to the eye.  With contrast and what not...

Figured with the new Canon XT I got I might be able to do a better job...

Suggestions?

Oh and I have the 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 lens


----------



## Heavyweek (Jun 13, 2008)

How are you lighting your drawings? Copy stand or rostrum work I have done in the past has always been done with flat diffuse even lighting from four sources all around the subject. I've also experimented with putting the drawing on a lightbox. 

Cheers Mike


----------



## deanimator (Jun 13, 2008)

If it will fit, best would be to scan it. 

If you use the camera, set your zoom at max and make sure your camera back is parallel to the paper...over-expose by 1.5 stops or so (bracket around this).
ISO setting 100, and aperture around F=8. Use a copy stand with lights or outside on a slightly overcast day (no shadows)

You may still need to tweak it later in Photoshop.


----------

